# Prepper Nurse Colds Natural Ways to Prevent & Treat



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi folks! I know there's is a lot of wisdom on the topic of herbal remedies here on this forum already. Hopefully I can add a wee bit. Here's a link to a video I did on colds, with recipes you may not have come across before from Dr. Low Dog, an M.D. who works with Dr. Andrew Weil in Integrative Medicine. You can skip to the end of the video for the recipes. And my channel isn't monetized  Prepper Nurse


----------



## phxrising (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Prepper Nurse! I'll watch all the video advice you can give as I'm a squeamish non-medically trained accountant whose first aid prowess is I will be the one to call 911 and hold your hand til help arrives.


----------



## 220combat (Jan 12, 2014)

Just logged in quick. Can't watch 30 minutes now, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

phxrising said:


> Thanks Prepper Nurse! I'll watch all the video advice you can give as I'm a squeamish non-medically trained accountant whose first aid prowess is I will be the one to call 911 and hold your hand til help arrives.


 LOL! We'd be in trouble if we didn't have accountants to balance the books! So glad you enjoyed it!! And thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

220combat said:


> Just logged in quick. Can't watch 30 minutes now, but I'm looking forward to it.


 Thank you 220combat, I know it's a long one  You can skip to the end to find the slides with the recommendations, recipes, and dosages.


----------

